# Woran erkenne ich, ob 2 IP-Adressen zum selben Standort gehören?



## Magogan (29. Juni 2012)

Hi,

mal angenommen, jemand nennt mir 2 beliebige IP-Adressen und möchte von mir wissen, ob diese sich räumlich nah beieinander befinden, wobei uninteressant ist, wo sich dieser Raum befindet.

Wenn die eine IP-Adresse aus Berlin und Umgebung kommt und die 2. auch, wären sie z.B. nah beieinander, Wenn eine aus Hamburg und die andere aus Köln kommt, dann z.B. nicht - ebenso nicht, wenn sich der ISP oder gar das Land unterscheidet.

Woran kann ich erkennen, ob die IP-Adressen räumlich nahe beieinander liegen?

Ich möchte nämlich für die Besucher meiner Webseite ein optionales, wenn auch standardmäßig aktiviertes Sicherheitsfeature einbauen, das sie - falls aktiviert - dazu zwingt, ihre Identität zu bestätigen, wenn sie den Standort oder ISP gewechselt haben (wobei bisherige Standorte gespeichert werden). Einfach die komplette IP-Adresse zu vergleichen macht nicht viel Sinn, da diese sich bei vielen Nutzern täglich ändert und sie so im schlimmsten Fall jeden Tag ihre IP-Adresse bzw. ihren Standort bestätigen müssten.

Wenn ihr mir helfen könnt oder jemanden kennt, der mir helfen könnte, wäre ich euch sehr dankbar 

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## Legendary (29. Juni 2012)

Die ISPs vergeben die IPs nach Gut dünken. Ich habe hier mehrere Endgeräte, unter anderem mobile und die haben vollkommen durchgewürfelte IPs. Mittlerweile ist IPv4 so rar, dass freie Adressen sofort wieder vergeben werden wenn, da kann man schon lange nicht mehr von System reden.


----------



## Magogan (29. Juni 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Die ISPs vergeben die IPs nach Gut dünken. Ich habe hier mehrere Endgeräte, unter anderem mobile und die haben vollkommen durchgewürfelte IPs. Mittlerweile ist IPv4 so rar, dass freie Adressen sofort wieder vergeben werden wenn, da kann man schon lange nicht mehr von System reden.


Ja, aber irgendeine Möglichkeit muss es doch geben


----------



## Krueger (29. Juni 2012)

Bist du dir sicher, daß du das willst? Du schließt damit Leute aus, die per mobilfunk online sind, die mit TOR verbunden sind, über firmeneigene Proxys die ständig wechseln usw. Es gibt frei verfügbare Datenbanken, die vorgeben eine geolokalisation der IP-Adressen zu ermöglichen. Aber das ist Unsinn. Ich kenne keine die funktioniert. Seit über 10 Jahren nerven mich jetzt schon in irgendwelchen Popup-Ads wildfremde Frauen die mit mir ficken wollen und aus Städten kommen die angeblich in meiner Nähe liegen sollen. Tun sie aber nicht. Zu 99% kommen sie nichtmal aus meinem Landkreis.

Beispiele:
http://www.tracemyip.org/ behauptet ich käme aus Brunswick und mein ISP wäre Telefonica Germany
http://www.hostip.info/index.html gibt wenigstens zu, daß sie keine Ahnung haben (Location: * ... actually we haven't a clue.* )
http://meineipadresse.de/html/geolocation.php behauptet ich befinde mich in Wolfenbüttel
http://www.maxmind.com/app/locate_my_ip sagt das gleiche wie die erste Seite.
http://www.ip2location.com/ vermutet mich in Berlin.
http://www.geoiptool.com/ möchte mich gerne in Wolfenbüttel haben.
http://www.geobytes.com/IpLocator.htm?GetLocation hat mich nach Spanien ausgebürgert
http://www.gaijin.at/olsgeoip.php kommt wieder mit Wolfenbüttel

Tatsächlich befinde ich mich im Landkreis Northeim (Süd-Niedersachsen) und mein ISP ist 1&1.


----------



## Xidish (29. Juni 2012)

Krueger schrieb:


> http://www.gaijin.at/olsgeoip.php kommt wieder mit Wolfenbüttel
> Tatsächlich befinde ich mich im Landkreis Northeim (Süd-Niedersachsen) und mein ISP ist 1&1.


Seltsam, bei mir wird sie auch Südniedersachsen zugeordnet (zumindest eben)- einem Ort namens V.... 

Ich selber nutze zum Aufspüren des Absendeorts (naja scheinbar nur Knotenpunkt ) Utrace.
Jedenfalls hatte es mir geholfen, um zu sehen, ob die Blizzard Mails echt waren.
Das hat allerdings wieder weniger mit dem Anliegen hier zu tun.


----------



## Magogan (29. Juni 2012)

Ich will ja nicht den Standort rausfinden, sondern ich will rausfinden, ob sich dieser ändert. Mir ist es egal, wie der Standort heißt, es geht mir nur darum, einen Unterschied zu erkennen, wenn sich der Standort wirklich ändert. Ich denke, ich sollte einfach ein Script schreiben, das aus den Benutzereingaben lernt (also wenn sie eine IP-Adresse zu als Standort bestätigen) und Gemeinsamkeiten/Unterschiede zwischen IP-Adressen erkennt.


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Juni 2012)

Das eine setzt aber vermutlich das andere voraus. Wie soll man zwei 'Dinge' vergleichen, wenn man sie nicht kennt..
In meinem Fall (zumindest den Bürorechner betreffend) hättest du die ganze Landesregierung Brandenburgs im Boot, tausende Leute mit Standort Stahnsdorf.
Ich war noch nie in Stahnsdorf.


----------



## Magogan (29. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Das eine setzt aber vermutlich das andere voraus. Wie soll man zwei 'Dinge' vergleichen, wenn man sie nicht kennt..
> In meinem Fall (zumindest den Bürorechner betreffend) hättest du die ganze Landesregierung Brandenburgs im Boot, tausende Leute mit Standort Stahnsdorf.
> Ich war noch nie in Stahnsdorf.


Naja, das Script könnte ja lernen, welche IP-Bereiche es gibt. Wenn ein Nutzer sich z.B. unter der IP 1.2.3.4 einloggt und dann beim nächsten Mal mit 1.2.3.20 und beim übernächsten Mal mit 1.2.3.17 und so weiter, dann könnte man irgendwann darauf kommen, dass es wahrscheinlich ist, dass die IP-Adressen 1.2.3.x mit 4 <= x <= 20 irgendwie zusammen gehören. Und das kann man noch beliebig erweitern. Wenn es keine Gemeinsamkeiten zwischen den IP-Adressen gibt, dann werden sie eben als getrennt betrachtet, z.B. ist 120.70.30.x ganz anders als 1.2.3.x ... Wenn ein anderer Nutzer jetzt z.B. die IP 1.2.3.7 bestätigt hat, braucht er dann beim nächsten Mal seine neue IP 1.2.3.15 nicht mehr bestätigen, da sie in dem Bereich liegt.

So kann man den Server halt lernen lassen, was zusammen gehört und was nicht.


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Juni 2012)

Wie wäre es mit Cookies? Ist zwar keine Antwort auf deine Frage, würde aber das Problem lösen.


----------



## Tikume (29. Juni 2012)

Krueger schrieb:


> Seit über 10 Jahren nerven mich jetzt schon in irgendwelchen Popup-Ads wildfremde Frauen die mit mir ficken wollen und aus Städten kommen die angeblich in meiner Nähe liegen sollen. Tun sie aber nicht. Zu 99% kommen sie nichtmal aus meinem Landkreis.



Prinzipiell hast Du natürlich Recht dass man einer IP-Adresse nicht automatisch einen Ort zuweisen kann. Diese Datenbanken funktionieren sicher auch nicht immer, aber das nun als Unsinn abzutuen halte ich für gewagt Meine IP wird z.B eigentlich immer erkannt, zumindest die vom DSL.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geotargeting


Ach ja, sorry dass Du die Nutten aus deiner Umgebung manuell suchen musst.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2012)

Bei deinem Plan möchte ich zwei Dinge anmerken, für die du mir hoffentlich für Punkt 1 nicht böse bist ...

1. Bevor du irgendwas Schrammeliges baust, informiere dich über IP-Adressräume, Subnetzmasken und Hosts, Zuweisungen und Geolocations ..  also ein paar Grundlagen der IT-Ausbildung 
2. Wenn du ernsthaft vor hast IP-Adressen-Zuordnungen zu speichern, solltest du dir zwingend Datenschutzbestimmungen und deren Ausweisungenspflicht zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## Magogan (29. Juni 2012)

Interessant, diesen Teil der Grundlagen der IT-Ausbildung hatte ich im Informatik-Studium bisher nicht, mal sehen, ob und wann das noch kommt.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2012)

Ach stimmt, Ausbildung ist ja nur, wenn man studiert - ganz vergessen.


----------



## Magogan (29. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ach stimmt, Ausbildung ist ja nur, wenn man studiert - ganz vergessen.


So war das nicht gemeint ...


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> So war das nicht gemeint ...



Dann verzeih den Sarkasmus *g*
Aber die beiden Punkte sind wichtig, a: Fürs Verständnis des Vorhabens, b: für dein Wohl. ^^


----------



## Magogan (30. Juni 2012)

WTF!?

Ich habe die Frage aus dem Eröffnungsbeitrag bei gutefrage.net gestellt und sie wurde gelöscht, interessant ... Wahrscheinlich wollen die dort nur Fragen wie "Liiiiiebt er miiiiich????^^" und so haben ...


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2012)

Kommt drauf an, wie die Regeln und die definierte Arbeitsweise der jeweiligen Seiten aufgestellt sind. Ich musste aufgrund des Topics auch 2x lesen, ob es hier nicht nur um die Suche nach Infos geht, um jemanden irgendwie nachzuspionieren. Wäre das im Text offensichtlich gewesen, wäre der Thread auch gelöscht bzw. zu. Ich kann mir bspw. sehr gut vorstellen, dass Seiten die auf Frage-Antworten spezialisiert sind aufgrund der größeren Menge an neuen Beiträgen in erster Instanz Anhand des Topics entscheiden, um den Verwaltungsaufwand gering zu halten.


----------



## Saji (1. Juli 2012)

Krueger schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, daß du das willst? Du schließt damit Leute aus, die per mobilfunk online sind, die mit TOR verbunden sind, über firmeneigene Proxys die ständig wechseln usw. Es gibt frei verfügbare Datenbanken, die vorgeben eine geolokalisation der IP-Adressen zu ermöglichen. Aber das ist Unsinn. Ich kenne keine die funktioniert. Seit über 10 Jahren nerven mich jetzt schon in irgendwelchen Popup-Ads wildfremde Frauen die mit mir ficken wollen und aus Städten kommen die angeblich in meiner Nähe liegen sollen. Tun sie aber nicht. Zu 99% kommen sie nichtmal aus meinem Landkreis.
> 
> Beispiele:
> http://www.tracemyip.org/ behauptet ich käme aus Brunswick und mein ISP wäre Telefonica Germany
> ...



Musste doch das glatt mal durchspielen. Zu mir: ISP ist Tele2 und Standort Südostbayern.

Die Hälfte der Seiten will mich in NRW lokalisieren, ein Viertel in Schweden (dafuq ) und das restliche Viertel gibt zu mich nicht lokalisieren zu können. *g*


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Juli 2012)

Interessant:

Alle erkennen meinen ISP (Alice) korrekt.
(fast) Alle erkennen meinen Standort (München) korrekt.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (1. Juli 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Interessant:
> 
> Alle erkennen meinen ISP (Alice) korrekt.
> (fast) Alle erkennen meinen Standort (München) korrekt.




dann würde ich mir mal gedanken machen... wirklich jetzt. ;-)


----------



## Theopa (1. Juli 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> (fast) Alle erkennen meinen Standort (München) korrekt.


Bei mir nur 2, dann hab ich noch noch Bad Tölz, Berlin, Kaiserslautern und aus irgend einem Grund Avignon


----------



## xynlovesit (1. Juli 2012)

Krueger schrieb:


> Seit über 10 Jahren nerven mich jetzt schon in irgendwelchen Popup-Ads wildfremde Frauen die mit mir ficken wollen und aus Städten kommen die angeblich in meiner Nähe liegen sollen.




Weisst du , was das lustigste daran ist? Ich bin nämlich nach Amerika ausgewandert und komischerweise sind die ganzen Frauen und Russen-Schlampen mit ausgewandert und auch .. also, alle nach Florida. Was es nicht gibt oder? Frag mich welchen Beruf die bei dem Visa-Antrag angegeben haben.

Ne, mal Spass bei Seite. Was mich wundert, dass bei den ganzen geposteten Website, jede mein exakten Standort identifizieren kann, woran liegt das denn? Warum ist das bei dir nicht so? Kann man das irgendwie sperren?!


----------



## Saji (1. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Weisst du , was das lustigste daran ist? Ich bin nämlich nach Amerika ausgewandert und komischerweise sind die ganzen Frauen und Russen-Schlampen mit ausgewandert und auch .. also, alle nach Florida. Was es nicht gibt oder? Frag mich welchen Beruf die bei dem Visa-Antrag angegeben haben.
> 
> Ne, mal Spass bei Seite. Was mich wundert, dass bei den ganzen geposteten Website, jede mein exakten Standort identifizieren kann, woran liegt das denn? Warum ist das bei dir nicht so? Kann man das irgendwie sperren?!



Habt ihr Internet über Kabel Deutschland? Oder UMTS?


----------



## xynlovesit (1. Juli 2012)

Comcast. Ist ein amerikanischer ISP.


----------



## Krueger (2. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Ne, mal Spass bei Seite. Was mich wundert, dass bei den ganzen geposteten Website, jede mein exakten Standort identifizieren kann, woran liegt das denn?



Weil aus irgendeinem Grund der genaue Standort deiner IP bekannt ist. Wenn du eine statische Adresse hast dann könntest sogar du (unabsichtlich) dafür verantwortlich sein, weil du dich zum Beispiel irgendwo registriert hast und deine Adresse angegeben hast. Und die Seite hat die Daten + deine IP weitergegeben/verkauft und so ist sie dann in einer IP-Lokalisierungs-Datenbank gelandet. Wenn du eine dynamische IP hast dann kann es sein, daß dein ISP für deine Gegend immer die gleichen IPs verwendet. Bei mir scheint das nicht so zu sein. Da werden die Adressen wohl über einen großen (geographischen) Bereich gestreut. 

Etwas dagegen tun kannst du nicht. In Deutschland gelten IP-Adressen zwar als personenbezogene Daten (wobei da die Sichtweise je nach Gericht variiert) und unterliegen so den Datenschutzgesetzen, aber ich glaube kaum, daß das irgendeine ausländische IP-Datenbank interessiert, so daß es keinen Sinn macht dagegen Einspruch zu erheben.

//Ergänzung: Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, daß man anhand der IP-Adresse halbwegs zuverlässig den ISP rausfinden kann. Stimmt aber nicht, wie ich gerade gemerkt habe. Ich bin Kunde bei 1&1. Aber laut http://ripe.net gehört meine Adresse:


> role: IP Telefonica O2 Germany
> address: Telefonica O2 Germany GmbH & Co. OHG


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Juli 2012)

Krueger schrieb:


> //Ergänzung: Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, daß man anhand der IP-Adresse halbwegs zuverlässig den ISP rausfinden kann. Stimmt aber nicht, wie ich gerade gemerkt habe. Ich bin Kunde bei 1&1. Aber laut http://ripe.net gehört meine Adresse:


Weil 1&1 schlicht einfach Leitungen von O2 gemietet hat.
So ist es auch bei vielen anderen Anbietern von Internetleitungen. Nur die wenigsten haben eigene Leitungen und Server, wie z.B. die Telekom.
Davon abgesehen können bestimmte IP-Adressen immer ganz genau zugewiesen werden, weil diese exklusiv nur bestimmten Providern gehören. So ist meine IP (von der Telekom) z.B. immer einwandfrei zuweisbar. Das merke ich daran, dass ich mich in Telekomforen gar nicht mit Benutzernamen und Passwort anmelden muss.


----------



## Krueger (2. Juli 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> So ist meine IP (von der Telekom) z.B. immer einwandfrei zuweisbar. Das merke ich daran, dass ich mich in Telekomforen gar nicht mit Benutzernamen und Passwort anmelden muss.



Natürlich weiß die Kundenummer, welcher ihrer Kunden im Moment welche IP hat. Aber rausgeben wird sie diese Informationen (hoffentlich) nur wenn ein entsprechender richterlicher Beschluß vorliegt.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Juli 2012)

Nun ja den einen oder anderen Skandal hat es ja bei der Telekom schon gegeben in den letzten Jahren.
Edit:
Aber was ich meinte ist, mit dem Identifizieren eines Standortes. Durch die ersten sechs IP-Nummern kann man in den meisten Fällen sehen, welcher Provider es ist und am welchen Standort sich die IP befindet, weil sie wie gesagt exklusiv sind und die kein anderer Provider nutzt. Bei mir z.B. ändern sich ja auch immer nur die letzten sechs Zahlen. Der Anfang bleibt immer gleich.


----------



## xynlovesit (2. Juli 2012)

Also, ich habe da eine Vermutung, weil ganz genau kenn ich mich in diesem Bereich auch nicht aus, aber wie du bereits schon gesagt hast. Kaufen oder mieten sich IPS's IP Nummern, die dann vergeben werden. Das heisst aber nicht, wo auch immer die gemietet werden, das jede IP Adresse die es gibt einem Standort zugewiesen worden ist. Das man sagen kann, anhand der ersten 6 Nummer: Aha, also 98.238.57, d.h wegen 98. diese gehört Richtung Hamburg. Nur mal als Beispiel, das glaube ich nicht, denn selbst Handy's oder sogar moderne Autos haben IP Adressen und diese sind ständig in Bewegung, von daher ist das eigentlich nicht möglich. 

Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist, dass meine 3 letzten Nummern die Vorwahl von Collier County entspricht. Also in Amerika jetzt, weiss nicht ob das überall so ist. Wenn das dem so wäre, könntest du wirklich einfach einfach herausfinden, von welchen Bezirk / Ort / Stadt die IP Adresse stammt.


wobei du wiederum sagst, die letzten Nummern ändern sich immer, also ich weiss nicht..


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Juli 2012)

Ja also meine IP, kann man ja sagen fängt immer mit 93.220.XXX.XXX
Es mag auch vielleicht daran liegen welchen Vertrag man abgeschlossen hat, welche/n IP/Bereich man dann bekommt. So wie bei mir mit T-Home-Entertain wird es wahrscheinlich jeden dieser Kunden gehen, das die ersten sechs, in meinen Fall nur fünf, immer die gleichen sind. Als ich früher bei der QSC-AG eine Leitung hatte, war es aber auch nicht anders, nur eben natürlich eine andere Anfangs-IP. Die hatten aber auch eigene Leitungen und Equip die sogar bei mir eine getrennte Telefondose installierten, die ich sogar heute noch habe.^^
Die anderen Anbieter kaufen aber keine IP´s sondern nur die Leitung, die Vergabe der IP´s, deren Bereich man sicherlich auch festlegt hat, übernimmt der Vermieter der Leitung. In vielen Fällen ist das meist die Telekom oder O2 (Telefonica) die immerhin auch ca.16% Marktanteil bei und in "D" haben, seit dem sie Alice von Hansenet abgekauft haben.
1&1 zum Beispiel hat meiner Kenntnis nach noch nicht mal eigenes Equip, deswegen wird eben O2 als ISP angezeigt, was aber genau so gut auch die Telekom sein kann, da sie nun mal überall ihre Finger im Spiel haben.
Andere Länder, andere Sitten. Es kann sein, das manche Anbieter in den USA die Vergabe der IP-Adressen anders gestalten, als bei uns. Jedenfalls habe ich die oben geposteten Links ausprobioert. Überall kann Telekom-Berlin heraus, bis auf einen.


----------



## mristau (2. Juli 2012)

die meisten ISPs hier in Deutschland haben a.b.*.* oder evtl auch a.*.*.* IP-Adressbereiche zugewiesen bekommen, also a und b fest, von den Netzen haben große Provider eben ein paar, kleinere wenig. Mit einem solchen Netz kann man 65536, bzw. 16777216 IPs verteilen.
Daher kann man meistens an a oder a und b den Provider erkennen. Meine Strato-Server hatten z.B. bisher immer 84.56.*.* als IP
Allerdings wird eine IP, die du vielleicht gerade noch hattest, möglicherweise direkt wieder weitervergeben an jemanden, der 500km weit weg wohnt.
Oder jemand hatte kurz vor dir diese IP.

Wirklich 100% genau können das nur die Provider feststellen, wo welche IP gerade ist. Die meisten Seiten können nur den Standort der letzten großen Verteilerstation erkennen, von denen haben die Seiten eben mehr oder weniger genaue GPS Daten. Wenn jetzt bei der Seite bekannt ist, dass ein gewisser Knoten O2 gehört und dein Signal darüber kommt, dann wird eben O2 als ISP angezeigt.

Und du musst auf jedenfall die Einverständnis von jedem einzelnen haben, dass du seine Daten speichern darfst, sonst kannst dir gesalzene Abmahnungen einhandeln, wegen Verstoß gegen das Datenschutzgesetz.


----------



## xynlovesit (20. Juli 2012)

Sorry fuers pushen, aber ich habe nochmals ne Frage. Es gibt doch zwei Unterschiede bei einer IP Adresse, es gibt eine statische und eine dynamische. Eine bleibt konstant die selbe und die andere verändert sich. Aber in welchem Zeitraum? Bei einem Reset nach 24 Stunden des Internets was viele haben oder ist das einfach so? Weil ich habe bereits seit Tagen, seitdem ich ein Auge drauf gehaben , ständig die selbe IP Adresse. Obwohl wir dafür eigentlich nichts bezahlen. So etwas kostet doch oder? Zum Beispiel wenn man einen eigenen Mail Server hosten will.


----------



## mristau (20. Juli 2012)

Es kann durchaus vorkommen, dass man bei einer dynamischen IP vom Provider trotzdem mal über mehrere Wochen dieselbe behält.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau was da technisch abläuft, aber da wird dann eben automatisch dieselbe wieder vergeben.

Bei DHCP gibts ja eine Lease-Time, also Zeit bis die IP abläuft, die kann dann auch verlängert werden, vielleicht ist ja das passiert.


----------



## ZarDocKs (31. Juli 2012)

Nun möcht ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben =).

Also ja meisten Provider gaben oder geben Gebiet abhänige IP Address Bereiche raus Z.b hier in Niedersachsen die EWE. 
Die Mobilfunk IP addressen sind immer aus einem großen (Landes weiten) Pool und du kannst evtl den Provider anhand der IP ermitteln, wenn du die Unterlagen bekommst welche IPs welcher Provider gekauft hat.

um zu ermitteln wo eine IP Addresse herkommt empfehle ich Traceroute hiermit kann ich alle Gateways ermitteln die mein Paket "besucht" hat. Das letzte ist der ungefähre Standort meist steht der dabei z.b Aur oder FFM den das sieht z.b so aus, so bekommt man den ungefähren Standort schonmal. 

[attachment=12804:tracert.PNG]

eine einfacherer Methode ist es ein Whois einzuholen z.b bei der Denic dies geht aber nur wenn die IP addresse auch eine Domain hat .

hier das Whois für buffed.de

[attachment=12805:whois.PNG]

Sollte man einfach nur eine IP haben und die Traceroute machen gibt es dennoch Wege den Standort auf 10/20 km zu bestimmen.
Wenn man dann den die Domain des letzten Standortes per Whois (conten-colo.net) wieder abfragt bekommt man den ungefähren Aufenthaltsort den eine IP Addresse hier die von buffed (62.146.104.132) hat. 
Bei Buffed.de sieht das Ergebnis des Letzten Standortes vor der endgültigen IP so aus.

[attachment=12806:content-colo.PNG]


es gibt dann noch im Internet Dienste(Firmen die eine Datenbank haben mit IPs und ungefähren Orten) die über diese Befehle den Aufenhalt verschiedener IP Addressen ermitteln und per Datenbank speichern diese verwenden z.b die Seiten mit der Werbung für Dates aus deiner Nähe.


----------



## Magogan (25. August 2012)

Ich glaube, ich muss nur die ersten 1-3 Ziffern vor dem ersten Punkt vergleichen xD

Hab jetzt mal geguckt, welche IP die Telekom mir mit dem Handy zugewiesen hat ...

Es ist eine aus Amerika, genau wie gestern 

So wie die mit IPs umgehen, bringt das wohl alles nichts, irgendwie zu überprüfen, ob man sich vom gleichen Standort ausloggt.


----------

